# New TT Sat Nav



## m11rphy (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I have found a cracking lease deal on at quattro TT and am going to test drive one today. I don't really want to spend the extra for the tech pack, but if I don't does the car come with any kind of Sat Nav ?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

At this moment in time you can only get sat nav as part of the tech pack. I think someone said at build week 22 there may be an SD card based sat nav as an aftermarket accessory. But not confirmed.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

If you don't use sat nav very often, then don't bother imo, I really don't miss it on mine.

Then again even if you use sat nav a lot, you might not want to get it, since you can get better apps on your phone. Really its just convenience and style to have it in the virtual cockpit, so its a lot of money for that.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Rev said:


> If you don't use sat nav very often, then don't bother imo, I really don't miss it on mine.
> 
> Then again even if you use sat nav a lot, you might not want to get it, since you can get better apps on your phone. Really its just convenience and style to have it in the virtual cockpit, so its a lot of money for that.


Agree.

Other European countries have confirmed week 22 for SD Sat Nav. Should just be a case of buying it, getting the dealer to unlock the feature on the car, and away you go. I reckon around £500-£600 if same as A1 and A3.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Before you dismiss the tech pack out of hand I would urge you to try it out for yourself on a test drive if you can, preferably using the Google Earth display. Personally I love it - it is my standard vc setup. I don't actually use Sat Nav all that much myself (but when I have it has been excellent) but wherever I drive I have the Google Earth view right there in front of me. For me, it really adds to the driving experience. And it is the (interior) feature which passengers are most impressed by.

Although I'll probably be shot down for saying this, I would guess that most of the nay-sayers are those who haven't optioned the tech pack themselves. My bet is that most who did don't regret their decision.

Of course it is a personal decision and whether you consider it worth the money is down to balancing your own budget. But do give it a try before deciding.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Quizzical said:


> Although I'll probably be shot down for saying this, I would guess that most of the nay-sayers are those who haven't optioned the tech pack themselves. My bet is that most who did don't regret their decision.


Well it works both ways, people who wanted/needed/liked it bought it and obviously won't be disappointed if they knew what it is, likewise people who didn't, are the same  Its expensive for what it is and needs some serious thought.

I think what it is, with the naysayers, is we know its tempting to get it, and we're just trying to bring it back to reality. Its like if you see a friend whos about to spend £400 on some fancy pillow, and you say, "you know you should think about that before you buy it, after all its just a pillow, make sure you really want it".



Quizzical said:


> Of course it is a personal decision and whether you consider it worth the money is down to balancing your own budget.


True, theres a lot of other things I'd rather spend the money on that are way better priced


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm in two minds on the sat nav to be honest.

In the two test drives I had, I liked it and the missus thought it was a cool feature, but it doesn't add anything that I can't get with a TomTom/Garmin.

I don't use sat nav a lot, and if I do then I tend to use my phone.

The price wasn't justifiable when there was other options I wanted that I would prefer to have over a (personally) gimmick that wouldn't get much use.

If they release the sat nav in a SD form that you can buy in a few months time then I'll definitely get it as its a much reduced price (hopefully).


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Agree with these last 2 posts. Nice to have, but definitely not at £1800. Also, how often do people actually use sat nav? Certainly not needed for every day commute which is essentially the same route.

I would be very surprised if Audi UK didn't follow other European countries and offer SD Sat Nav from week 22... this is quoted directly from Italian Audi website:

_Ready for navigation function (activation license navigation function and map data available from Audi Genuine Accessories from week 22/2016)_


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I use sat nav everyday for my commute home from work - not because I can't remember how to get home :roll: , but for the automatic traffic re-routing...and revised ETA for getting home...and Google maps looks cool swirling around on the VC as I drive


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

ianle said:


> I use sat nav everyday for my commute home from work - not because I can't remember how to get home :roll: , but for the automatic traffic re-routing...and revised ETA for getting home...and Google maps looks cool swirling around on the VC as I drive


My phone does this with google maps so just another reason not to spend £1800

A £120 TomTom will do it as well


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Thing is, Google maps is free on every device I've ever bought, which were a few tens of thousands of £ cheaper than a TT 

Also, as if the SD nav is worth £5-600, seriously. I bet its rubbish as well. The screen and GPS is already there, they just load on the software. Its really slimy. I'm just going to look into a decent mobile mount for when I need sat nav, besides I like the central TTS speedo so I'd only have the nav to the left anyway.

Sorry if I'm winding up anyone who likes the nav but I'm not having a go at you, just these car manufacturers who take the pee.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Obviously everyone has their own opinions/desires/budget, but for me, the TT is not just about a great looking exterior or decent acceleration etc, but the entire experience from start to finish. The interior is stunning but IMO the VC and all its bells and whistles elevates the TT to the next level, so I would feel like I was doing it a disservice and dumbing down the experience by not including the tech pack in my order! Also, the interior is SO beautiful, I think it would be a shame to ruin the aesthetic with a third party sat nav/phone mount


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Xiano said:


> Obviously everyone has their own opinions/desires/budget, but for me, the TT is not just about a great looking exterior or decent acceleration etc, but the entire experience from start to finish. The interior is stunning but IMO the VC and all its bells and whistles elevates the TT to the next level, so I would feel like I was doing it a disservice and dumbing down the experience by not including the tech pack in my order! Also, the interior is SO beautiful, I think it would be a shame to ruin the aesthetic with a third party sat nav/phone mount


Don't get me wrong, I loved the look of the built in sat nav, and if it had been £1000 cheaper then I would have had it.

But let's face it, £1800 is borderline extortionate for sat nav.

It does look good, I think everyone would agree, but for my use it wasn't worth it to basically have ALL the options I wanted vs 1 option I'm not fussed about.

You're right about the aesthetics of the dash though, it is a shame to put a sat nav on the dash but for me it would be a couple of times a month it's a non-issue.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I loved the look of the built in sat nav, and if it had been £1000 cheaper then I would have had it.
> 
> But let's face it, £1800 is borderline extortionate for sat nav.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right, everyone has different needs and desires, and if it's not a practical option for you then it's probably not worth it. Although I think it's cool and great to have, I think everyone (even the people who have it) would agree that it is overpriced!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I think it's cool too 

Missus was not pleased I opted for the other extras lol


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Actually £1800 is not dissimilar to what many other manufacturers charge for their premium satnav along with their own connect type services. The only difference is that at present audi don't also offer a bog standard sat nav as an alternative.

Many people use a sat nav almost daily where they need to go to work at somewhere different each day.
I've retired and I'm off exploring all over the place so I've gone for Tech pack. 
Don't want to spoil the appearance inside a £36k car with mounts on vents and wires trailing everywhere. Don't want the bother of plugging / unplugging stuff all the time. Been there done all that in the old days.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Don't want to spoil the appearance inside a £36k car with mounts on vents and wires trailing everywhere. Don't want the bother of plugging / unplugging stuff all the time. Been there done all that in the old days.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


+1


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I'm in two minds on the sat nav to be honest.
> 
> In the two test drives I had, I liked it and the missus thought it was a cool feature, but it doesn't add anything that I can't get with a TomTom/Garmin.
> 
> ...


I specced the Tech pack with Audi Connect and a PAYG SIM card in my S5, with Google earth view, like one poster said, it was really cool since you could see an overhead view of where you view. Bit like a map view on computer game I guess. However for me, that novelty wore off after a week.
What I did find annoying though was that the online traffic was never as accurate as Google maps, Waze or TomTom live traffic. I ended up using my phone and Waze pretty much every day, since it showed traffic on smaller roads which the Audi online traffic didn't. For me, I tend to go to the same place each day in my commute and know the local urban roads, so traffic information was the key feature.
When I traded my car in after 6 months, I pretty much lost all the value of the options (tech pack, active cruise control etc).
I had a Mk3 TT with tech pack for a day when my car was in for warranty work, so had a good play with it and can confirm the Nav traffic was pretty much the same as the one in the S5 (other than being in the VC).
So this time I decided to save the cash and just minimal options (rear parking sensors and cruise control)

So my advice is to have a good think about just how important it is to your personal situation and whether you think you'd still appreciate it after a few weeks considering its cost compared to just using your phone...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

jc74 said:


> I specced the Tech pack with Audi Connect and a PAYG SIM card in my S5, with Google earth view, like one poster said, it was really cool since you could see an overhead view of where you view. Bit like a map view on computer game I guess. However for me, that novelty wore off after a week.
> What I did find annoying though was that the online traffic was never as accurate as Google maps, Waze or TomTom live traffic. I ended up using my phone and Waze pretty much every day, since it showed traffic on smaller roads which the Audi online traffic didn't. For me, I tend to go to the same place each day in my commute and know the local urban roads, so traffic information was the key feature.
> When I traded my car in after 6 months, I pretty much lost all the value of the options (tech pack, active cruise control etc).
> I had a Mk3 TT with tech pack for a day when my car was in for warranty work, so had a good play with it and can confirm the Nav traffic was pretty much the same as the one in the S5 (other than being in the VC).
> ...


Interesting and honest comments.

I would agree with your point about losing the value of the options at trade-in. I thought long and hard about whether to go for the tech pack, but the killer was basically the fact that on a PCP, you are paying the £1800 as part of the monthly payments, and the final payment (guaranteed future value) didn't increase at all if the Tech pack was added. Technology does move on and I can understand that in 3 years time there are going to be better alternatives, in fact there are at the moment with Google maps on an iPhone and Waze.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree with above, I've specc'd fairly low with rear sensors, cruise and folding mirrors. I use waze all the time and it is very good, have a sneeking feeling that I will always wish I had the VC sat nav tho, just because it looks so cool. If as others have suggested, week 22 a stand alone sat nav become available, I'll probably stump up £500 just to enjoy the display, if they want upwards of a grand, I won't bother.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I love having the sat nav, but it is an expensive luxury and not especially user-friendly. The voice activation for inputting street names simply does not work and is very frustrating. Also, the central dial can supposedly be used to scroll around any given area but it is too fiddly/jolty and nowhere near as effective as a touchscreen, making it also very frustrating. It also has loads of unfinished postcodes, even for London. Twice I've given up and used my phone for directions. If budget is an issue, get a different pack or wait for the substantial - but substantially less than today's cost - upgrade.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried drawing on the pad as opposed to speaking? I find that works well for all functions.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I think the real problem is that Audi Connect just doesn't do enough right now for anyone to put a value on it.

I heard from another poster that 'Audi have big plans for Connect' (and for those plans to include the TT), but haven't seen anything yet.

So if Audi connect contributes (currently) £0 to what people think is useful, then the only thing in the Tech pack is therefore the Sat Nav. With other Sat Navs available on phones and dedicated devices, then, right now, its the aesthetics (lack of cables, chargers, clamps etc) that is really only what the Tech Pack offers today.

But, if Audi really does intend to make more of Audi Connect, then I'd rather have the tech platform in the car than not and I'm sick of battery problems on phones when using and old clunky-looking dedicated sat nav devices.

In our lifetimes, how much do we think we'll spend (and largely lose) on cars and the toys in them? I'm sure that figure would dwarf the premium paid on the Tech Pack.

So I hope the poster 'who knows about these Audi Connect plans' has some info and Audi actually executes the plan, or those of us who did take the plunge will have very pretty, but integrated and over-priced expensive sat navs!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can those who are using their phones (or independent sat navs) answer a few queries -
Where do you mount your phone? Presumably vent mounts are out of the question as that would interfere with the vent control knobs.
Does the phone integrate with the audio system - ie do you get announcements thru the speakers, does it mute music during announcements?
Can you still take calls hands free while using the nav function?

I occasionally use TomTom or Waze on my iphone when my RNS-e finds it can't cope :roll: . From what some have said both of these are better sat navs than what the Audi Tech pack provides, but a lack of integration would bother me.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

ianle said:


> I think the real problem is that Audi Connect just doesn't do enough right now for anyone to put a value on it.
> 
> I heard from another poster that 'Audi have big plans for Connect' (and for those plans to include the TT), but haven't seen anything yet.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, this poster who is in the know re Audi Connect plans needs to come forward and reveal what they know. Their credibility is being judged!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I just done a search on google and found this:
http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/ph ... mi.210522/

I wonder if it can be done on the TT's VC?

Basically just port the phone's display through to the video playback, I guess you have to enable something to allow video playback when moving, and not sure if the TT has the right ports, but would be cool if its possible somehow. Going to look into it further.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not convinced Audi really know where they're going with the whole Virtual Cockpit / Connect technology. The VC was launched on the TT as standard and without a secondary centre screen, and its now an option in the Q7, A4, and upcoming A3 and Q2. All of these have a secondary screen, but from a user interface point of view, why would you want to display a big map on the VC as well as the centre screen when they are only a few inches apart...? A selling point of the TT was the fact that all the information you could ever need would be right in front of you, so no need for a second screen.

If Audi Connect isn't doing enough, what do people want it to do? It's an internet based connection service, so what internety things are people hoping for?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> I'm not convinced Audi really know where they're going with the whole Virtual Cockpit / Connect technology. The VC was launched on the TT as standard and without a secondary centre screen, and its now an option in the Q7, A4, and upcoming A3 and Q2. All of these have a secondary screen, but from a user interface point of view, why would you want to display a big map on the VC as well as the centre screen when they are only a few inches apart...? A selling point of the TT was the fact that all the information you could ever need would be right in front of you, so no need for a second screen.
> 
> If Audi Connect isn't doing enough, what do people want it to do? It's an internet based connection service, so what internety things are people hoping for?


Yep. They've invented a technology and now they're trying to find a use for it.
I've seen the Audi Connect video and its all very clever but really who needs to check train or plane connections or Twitter etc on the move. Petrol stations nearby - well perhaps, but if you see you are getting low on fuel don't you just fill up at the next one you come to. :roll:

Perhaps it will eventually integrate with the Internet of Things and your car will take you on an unexpected diversion to the supermarket because your fridge has told it that you're short on milk. :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Technology is moving so fast now, that while your car is on the way to the supermarket to get milk, the drone that was ordered by your PC will already be on its way back with the milk, and they will have an argument in the driveway over which one should take their milk back to the shop. Meanwhile, indoors, the fridge will be arguing with your PC about going behind its back and ordering things without asking it first :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Rev said:


> Technology is moving so fast now, that while your car is on the way to the supermarket to get milk, the drone that was ordered by your PC will already be on its way back with the milk, and they will have an argument in the driveway over which one should take their milk back to the shop. Meanwhile, indoors, the fridge will be arguing with your PC about going behind its back and ordering things without asking it first :lol:


I will make sure I get a male fridge. That way only ever orders beer. No need for things like milk. :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A couple that spring to mind which could use the VC display and Internet in a meaningful way:
1) A much better weather map which makes use of the capabilities of the VC with proper graphics and satellite images rather than the crap satellite it can presently do (which tells me what the weather was several hours earlier).
2) an intelligent use of VC when there are traffic delays; knowing where I am means it can report what people are saying on Twitter in that location, for example when there is an accident or whatever and show me tweets (or whatever) which it thinks would be useful.
3) Tindr match ups.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> 3) Tindr match ups.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 :lol: good one Sherry!


----------



## folk (Jan 11, 2016)

Rev said:


> I just done a search on google and found this:
> http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/ph ... mi.210522/
> 
> I wonder if it can be done on the TT's VC?
> ...


Yep I did it on my mk3 !


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow, very nice! Did you do it the same way as in the link? Or slightly different? Does it work when you're driving?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Details of how it's done please.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I have never been so excited to see someone do exactly what I've been wanting to do. Some details on how you achieved this would be hugely appreciated!!!


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes details, details, details please!!!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The YouTube pic seems to suggest aux connection, but the Waze pic has a Bluetooth symbol, is that right? There also doesn't appear to be a cable from the iPhone in the Waze pic!  8) This looks really good!


----------



## folk (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep no cable, I stream my screen in wifi with AirPlay. It works with Miracast on Android too. It works in motion. I bought the interface there :

http://www.xcarlink.co.uk/product.php?p ... t=4&page=1

But that's a chinese product so I found it directly on Alibaba much cheaper.

http://roadpassion.en.alibaba.com/produ ... A4_A3.html
http://roadpassion.en.alibaba.com/produ ... IB_8V.html
http://roadpassion.en.alibaba.com/produ ... lines.html

This is a plug and play system. It's directly connected on MIB's fakra :

http://kaptrader.com/new/img/rear/R05_A ... 2016/2.jpg

Here ´s the setup guide :

http://car-solutions.com/nfs/product/85 ... swagen.pdf

The box is listening MIB signals so when you press nav button 3 seconds, it switch the virtual cockpit to display the source connected to the box. It can be anything in RCA (black, red, yellow cable) like a PS4, a computer, or a Miracast / AirPlay interface like that :

http://roadpassion.en.alibaba.com/produ ... 6PLUS.html

There are some limitations :
-Analogic signal with low resolution 
-Sound from the box must be connected to the TT's jack


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

folk said:


> Yep no cable, I stream my screen in wifi with AirPlay. It works with Miracast on Android too. It works in motion. I bought the interface there :
> 
> http://www.xcarlink.co.uk/product.php?p ... t=4&page=1
> 
> ...


When googling today to try see how you had done this, this was the only thing I could find but was unsure as the website was a little sketchy on details.

The same company also offer an aftermarket reverse camera that works exactly the same as the OEM camera, but again very limited on the details.

Thanks for your posts I'm going to look at getting this set up and I'm sure others will be interested too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Updates links because some users are interested in this mod


----------



## folk (Jan 11, 2016)

This dealer is cheaper than xcarlink :

http://car-solutions.com/en/rear-view-c ... elines.php

And i found this one too but no price :

http://www.kaptrader.com/rear_AUDI_TT.html


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So with this unit you can stream a content from the iPhone via wifi also while the car is in motion?
How do you choose which input you want to watch?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

folk said:


> This dealer is cheaper than xcarlink :
> 
> http://car-solutions.com/en/rear-view-c ... elines.php
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks for posting.



ManuTT said:


> So with this unit you can stream a content from the iPhone via wifi also while the car is in motion?
> How do you choose which input you want to watch?


You use the Nav button, I think it depends how long you hold it... for selecting different inputs.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I saw it..ok I think you should make a good thread like I did with info and a guide with pictures...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

This post moved to new thread.


----------



## folk (Jan 11, 2016)

The first unit detects that you hold the nav button 3 seconds and automatically displays the video source. Then I stream my phone screen with a second unit (a mirabox) that output the signal in RCA to the first unit. Basically you don't need the second unit. You can use à lightning cable to hdmi then an hdmi to RCA converter.
While it displays the video signal, you can stil navigate to the first menu in the VC. You can connect 2 sources to the first unit, the second source is for reverse camera but i didn't have the time to connect it because it needs time for cable management !


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Does the installation require any wires to be cut? Is it pretty straight forward? Do we need access to the rear of the VC screen?

Thanks for bringing this to light!


----------



## folk (Jan 11, 2016)

Nope you don't need to cut wires, the first unit is totally plug and play on the fakra. But there is not enough space behind the MIB so wires need to go down in the glovebox. The LCDS cable is about 10cm and that was a pain to connect it. The whole thing can be done in 1 hour. There is nothing to connect behind the VC.


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks. Might order this week.

Here is a better link. Delivery is cheaper as its from Hong Kong stock.

http://car-solutions.com/en/rear-view-c ... elines.php

Works out £145ish with deliver- will take a few weeks though.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Where did you order the multimedia unit removal keys from? Do you know what part number they are? Tried googling and ordered some but they don't click in as they should presumed they would be the same as other models of Audi, unless it was just the keys I ordered were crap.


----------



## folk (Jan 11, 2016)

@elboobio :

I made my extract keys with old credit cards ! =)

You can find tutorials on Youtube


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

That sounds very Blue Peter, thanks I will have a look. Also, I know you said you didn't fit the reverse camera that is compatible with the adapter but have you looked at it on the car solutions website? It looks like a mk2 camera. The mk3 reverse light is a long strip with two lights. Where as the one displayed on the website is smaller with only one bulb??


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

has anyone fitted this box and a camera yet? does it work and how hard is it to do?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

stumardy said:


> has anyone fitted this box and a camera yet? does it work and how hard is it to do?


I am going to have a bash soon. Will probably order it next month.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Great let me know how you get on.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

folk said:


> The first unit detects that you hold the nav button 3 seconds and automatically displays the video source. Then I stream my phone screen with a second unit (a mirabox) that output the signal in RCA to the first unit. Basically you don't need the second unit. You can use à lightning cable to hdmi then an hdmi to RCA converter.
> While it displays the video signal, you can stil navigate to the first menu in the VC. You can connect 2 sources to the first unit, the second source is for reverse camera but i didn't have the time to connect it because it needs time for cable management !


I know this is going back over an old thread but I'm struggling to get the Xcrlink to work. I connect everything up as it should be (plug and play connector, power/ground) but get just a black screen on the VC when pushing the Navi button for 3 seconds. Tried connecting a video source (font camera) and mirroring my mobile (with the mobile mirroring module I bought from Xcarlink too) but still nothing. I have contacted Xcarlink but getting no response - maybe away over the Xmas break.

Any ideas or guidance appreciated guys


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I know this is going back over an old thread but I'm struggling to get the Xcrlink to work. I connect everything up as it should be (plug and play connector, power/ground) but get just a black screen on the VC when pushing the Navi button for 3 seconds. Tried connecting a video source (front camera) and mirroring my mobile (with the mobile mirroring module I bought from Xcarlink too) but still nothing. I have contacted Xcarlink but getting no response - maybe away over the Xmas break.

I may have to hold out and ask the guys at Hazzydays to retrofit the Android auto to my car if I cant work it out.

I did also find this which looks interesting:-
https://www.navtool.com/audi-tt-2015-20 ... rface.aspx

Any ideas or guidance really appreciated guys [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Surely your already using the video source input with your existing reverse camera
There's only 1 video input

I thought the x-carlink system was there version of retro fitting reverse camera and then they have further options like mirroring etc

I'm not aware that can have both systems

The Audi infotainment unit has 1 video input, the x-carlink uses that then that unit has multiple inputs, reverse cam, hdmi, screen mirroring 
You select between inputs on the module that outputs to the infotainments 1 input 
At least that's how I'm seeing it and that's how it's been on previous models etc I've worked on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks RF
The Xcarlink is independant of the cars own reverse camera. You should be able to use either one.

They both use the canbus Hi and Low MMI cables.

I know ppl have got it working but I really cant work it out right now. It may be a bad unit sent out. So hopefully they will respond soon.

If they dont then Im hoing to see if the guys at Hazzydayz can install the android auto, if not then the Unit in the US may be an option...

Jyst looking for an answer first with this xcarlink unit, must be a simple solution somewhere


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeh but isn't there only 1 video input ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

RF
The screen LCD connector plugs into the xcarlink then the xcarlink plugs into the screen so the cars function still function as normal. The navi button is the switch that changes from xcarlink to cars functions so they work independently.

Its really frustrating as I have seen it working on other TT's. I may just try one more time - maybe I have the wrong dipswitches set or something or maybe I should change the view from small left screen to main view...

I have retrofitted the oem rear camera so I dont need the xcarlink rear camera function- was going to use this for the front caemra so UI have the guidelines at the front adn emailed Xcarlink and they were happy with my wiring set up for front camera operation using the rear cam input but until I can get the basics up and running I cant start adding these.. 

So if I can get it up and running I will have wifi mobile mirroring (google, Navi etc), front cam with guidelines and a spare video input//thats the plan.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

So an update on this and somewhat a relief.
I received an email from the seller, he was most helpful and told me the dispswitch settings I had used where slightly wrong. 
I changed these and screen resolution dipswitch setting and now I have it connected.
The screen mirror box is also connected (picture attached) so anything on my mobile can be mirrored to the VC such as google maps, internet...
so all I now need to do is change some of the Xcarlink settings so I can use the NAVI button and Navi button on steering wheel to switch sources., fit the front camera which will have parking lines on (Im going to use the Xcarlink boxes rear camera input to achieve this). Im doing this as I park my car I nthe garage at night and this will be useful in guiding me in without causing any damage to the car.

The biggest challenge is trying to find a space for the Xcarlink box and HD mirror box - its v tight behind the glove box -any ideas anyone?

Also on a side note, the cars WIFI when I try to connect its asking for a password -where would I find this?

J


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Well I got everything connected up and all functioning and found that I could tuck the Xcarlink right at the back left of the glove box and the Mirror box behind the centre console switches.

The only thing that went wrong is the Xcarlink doesn't power up again after the first time its connected i.e. if you loc kthe car then go back in again you have to pull out the per cable to xcarlink and put it back in for it to reset...I have emailed them and see what they say.

Oh and another downer, my partner borrowed my car to work this last few days as her doors were stuck solid. I now have a few scratches on the car (I suspect handbags) and the front passenger wheel is kerbed..... :evil: never again


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

All up and running. Just need to remove glovebox next weekend and hide the boxes somewhere behind it.

The problem was I had disconnected th can gear wires from the Xcarlink as didn't need them as have the OEM rear camera input. For some reason disconnecting these told the xcarlink not to power back up when I unlock and get back In the car. All now working after a few weeks trial and error.

The next step is to connect up the front camera and work out how to het the parking lines on there using the xcarlink rear camera input - might be an easy one,

The result:

Mobile mirroring (google/satnav etc)
Front camera
Additional video inputs.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done. Must be satisfying for you.


----------

